# PT 100



## Amid (27 Juni 2022)

Hallo, zur Temperaturmessung wurde ein PT100 Sensor verwendet.  Die folgende Formel wird in der st-Programmierung in Codesys geschrieben.  Ich möchte wissen, warum durch 2 geteilt und mit 10 multipliziert wird?
Temperatur := WORD_TO_REAL(ANALOG)/2;

ANZEIGE:=REAL_TO_WORD(TEMPERATUR * 10);


----------



## ssyn (28 Juni 2022)

Genauigkeit von Pt100 und Pt1000 - Die Temperatur Profis
					

Was hat es mit Bezeichnungen wie "Pt100 Klasse A" oder "1/3 DIN B" auf sich? Erfahren Sie hier alles über die Genauigkeit von Pt100 und Pt1000 Fühlern.




					temperatur-profis.de
				




Guck mal hier


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2022)

Schau Dir an (und teile uns mit) was da für Hardware (Gerätetypen, technische Daten) bei der Analogwerterfassung verwendet wird:
- Sensor
- Messumformer
- Analogeingang
- Datenübertragung/Feldbus?
- Anzeige

*10 für die Anzeige könnte damit zusammenhängen, daß die "Anzeige" das REAL-Format nicht kann oder die Formatierung mit einer Nachkommastelle so braucht.

Damit die Berechnungen korrekt verlaufen darf der Wert von ANALOG nur max 6552 sein.

Harald


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Schau Dir an (und teile uns mit) was da für Hardware (Gerätetypen, technische Daten) bei der Analogwerterfassung verwendet wird:
> - Sensor
> - Messumformer
> - Analogeingang
> ...


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Schau Dir an (und teile uns mit) was da für Hardware (Gerätetypen, technische Daten) bei der Analogwerterfassung verwendet wird:
> - Sensor
> - Messumformer
> - Analogeingang
> ...


Warum kann der Wert von ANALOG nicht mehr als 6552 sein?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

Amid schrieb:


> Warum kann der Wert von ANALOG nicht mehr als 6552 sein?





Amid schrieb:


> Temperatur := WORD_TO_REAL(ANALOG)/2;
> ANZEIGE:=REAL_TO_WORD(TEMPERATUR * 10);


Überlege einmal selbst, wie groß darf der Wert ( also das Rechenergebnis ) maximal sein?

6552 / 2 = 3276
3276 * 10 = 32760

EDIT:
Stimmt so natürlich nur bei Datentyp INT 😖


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2022)

Amid schrieb:


> Warum kann der Wert von ANALOG nicht mehr als 6552 sein?


Die Gleichsetzung von WORD = UINT in Codesys kann ganz schön verwirren... Ich muß mich wohl korrigieren: ANALOG darf höchstens 13107 sein

`ANZEIGE:=REAL_TO_WORD(TEMPERATUR * 10);`
funktioniert nur bis TEMPERATUR <= 6553.5
daher darf ANALOG vorher höchstens 13107 sein:
`Temperatur := WORD_TO_REAL(ANALOG)/2;`

Wenn ANALOG > 13107 ist, dann kommt es bei den Berechnungen zu nicht abgefangenen Datentyp-Bereichsüberschreitungen, die falsche Ergebnisse liefern.

PS: Die "schreibfaul" geschriebenen Konstanten 10 und 2 werden in den Formel vom ST-Compiler als Real-Werte 10.0 und 2.0 interpretiert.
PPS: In der Aufgabenstellung ist noch korrekt 10.0 und 2.0 angegeben. Die "schreibfaule" Verkürzung kommt dann wohl von Dir....

Harald


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

Jetzt habe ich verstanden, vielen Dank.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2022)

Amid schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen, warum durch 2 geteilt (...) wird?


Schau Dir die Beschreibung des Analogeingangs an (Dein drittes Bild).
Mit einem Messumformer wird ein Temperatursensor in 0-10V umgewandelt, und zwar 0 .. 511,5°C --> 0 .. 10V --> der ADU des Analogeingangs macht Werte 0 .. 1023 draus. Um von 1023 die ursprüngliche Temperatur 511,5°C zu erhalten, muß das Programm den Wert Skalieren mit dem Skalierungsfaktor 1023/511,5 = 2 --> also durch 2 dividieren.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

Wer kann mir denn mal diese Behauptung/Schlussfolgerung erklären:

"Beim Analogeingang ist zu beachten, dass dieser eine Spannung von 0 bis 10 V
über einen 10 Bit-AD-Wandler linear in numerische Werte zwischen 0 und 1023 um-
wandelt. Eine Spannung von 0 V entspricht dabei einer Temperatur von 0 °C, eine
Spannung von 10 V entspricht einer Temperatur von 511,5 °C."  

Da doch offensichtlich die TemperaturMessung über die WiderstandsMessung an einem Pt100 vorgenommen werden soll, wie kann es dabei passieren, dass bei 0 °C eine Spannung von 0 V gemessen wird???
0 K bei 0 V will mir ja einleuchten (als grobe Annäherung), aber bei 0 °C (= 273,15 K) hat der Pt100 doch einen Widerstand von 100 Ω und an ihm liegt eine Spannung an von 100 Ω * Messstrom.

Irgendwie fühle ich mich durch die Aufgabenstellung ziemlich verärmelt ... (speziell für Mario F. aus S. noch dieser "Smiley":  )


----------



## MFreiberger (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> (speziell für Mario F. aus S. noch dieser "Smiley":  )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn mal diese Behauptung/Schlussfolgerung erklären


Für mich liest sich das so als ob da noch ein Messwandler montiert sein soll

PT100 <=> Messwandler PT100 auf 0-10V  <=> Analogeingang von einer unbekannten Steuerung.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für mich liest sich das so als ob da noch ein Messwandler montiert sein soll


Für mich auch, Michael. Aber totgeschwiegen wird er und damit auch jegliches Verständnis der benutzten MessAnordnung.
Das ist Irreführung. So kann man auch gründlich verhindern, dass die Lernenden das Richtige (die eigentliche Problematik) lernen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das ist Irreführung.





Heinileini schrieb:


>


Jetzt beruhige dich doch erst mal 😄


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhige dich doch erst mal 😄


Nein, das will ich nicht!!!  
Wir wundern uns immer darüber, mit welch wunderlichen Ansichten/Vorstellungen die "Frischlinge" aufwarten.
Und wir sehen anhand solcher Beispiele auch immer wieder, woher das kommt.  
Das hat System. Aber diejenigen, die dafür verantwortlich sind, sind ahnungslos und wissen nicht, was sie damit anrichten. 
"Vater, vergib ihnen ..." - das gelingt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## MFreiberger (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Nein, das will ich nicht!!!
> Wir wundern uns immer darüber, mit welch wunderlichen Ansichten/Vorstellungen die "Frischlinge" aufwarten.
> Und wir sehen anhand solcher Beispiele auch immer wieder, woher das kommt.
> Das hat System. Aber diejenigen, die dafür verantwortlich sind, sind ahnungslos und wissen nicht, was sie damit anrichten.
> "Vater, vergib ihnen ..." - das gelingt mir einfach nicht.


Ja, das kann ich allerdings bestätigen.
Einem meiner Kollegen haben sie auf der Technikerschule weisgemacht, dass Byteadressen immer "ungerade" starten. Also 1,3,5,...
Er meinte, als da mal Jemand mit dem MW0 kam, hat man denjenigen sogar ausgelacht. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie die Lehrkräfte auf so einen Unfug kommen


----------



## TheLevel (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wir wundern uns immer darüber, mit welch wunderlichen Ansichten/Vorstellungen die "Frischlinge" aufwarten.
> Und wir sehen anhand solcher Beispiele auch immer wieder, woher das kommt.
> Das hat System. Aber diejenigen, die dafür verantwortlich sind, sind ahnungslos und wissen nicht, was sie damit anrichten.


Ja, in meinem Studium gab es auch einen Professor kurz vor der Rente - immer wenn ein Satz von ihm Anfing mit "Aber in der Industrie..." war mir damals schon klar, dass es genau so in der Industrie nicht läuft...


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Nein, das will ich nicht!!!
> Wir wundern uns immer darüber, mit welch wunderlichen Ansichten/Vorstellungen die "Frischlinge" aufwarten.
> Und wir sehen anhand solcher Beispiele auch immer wieder, woher das kommt.
> Das hat System. Aber diejenigen, die dafür verantwortlich sind, sind ahnungslos und wissen nicht, was sie damit anrichten.
> "Vater, vergib ihnen ..." - das gelingt mir einfach nicht.


Das war eigentlich eine Teilaufgabe vom Alteklausur. ☺️


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2022)

Amid schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich eine Teilaufgabe vom Alteklausur der TH Rosenheim. ☺️


"Teilaufgabe" könnte eine Erklärung sein. Vielleicht geht aus dem GesamtZusammenhang das hervor, was mir hier fehlt und ich deshalb als Irreführung empfinde.
Sorry für den OffTopic, den ich hier losgetreten habe ...


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> "Teilaufgabe" könnte eine Erklärung sein. Vielleicht geht aus dem GesamtZusammenhang das hervor, was mir hier fehlt und ich deshalb als Irreführung empfinde.
> Sorry für den OffTopic, den ich hier losgetreten habe ...


Anbei habe ich die ganze Aufgabe geschickt.


----------



## Hesse (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sorry für den OffTopic, den ich hier losgetreten habe ...


Das fängt jetzt erst an 🍿


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da doch offensichtlich die TemperaturMessung über die WiderstandsMessung an einem Pt100 vorgenommen werden soll


In der Aufgabenstellung steht eigentlich nicht, daß da ein PT100 am Analogeingang angeschlossen ist, sondern lediglich daß da mit einem "Widerstandstermomenter (z.B. PT100)" gemessen wird.



Amid schrieb:


> Anbei habe ich die ganze Aufgabe geschickt.


Hat der Lehrer auch erklärt, was mit "eine Funktion *mit Header*" (z.B. FC_TEMP) und "ein SPS-Programm *ohne Header*" in dem vermutlich mehrere Jahrzehnte alten Dokument gemeint ist?

Harald


----------



## Amid (28 Juni 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> In der Aufgabenstellung steht eigentlich nicht, daß da ein PT100 am Analogeingang angeschlossen ist, sondern lediglich daß da mit einem "Widerstandstermomenter (z.B. PT100)" gemessen wird.
> 
> 
> Hat der Lehrer auch erklärt, was mit "eine Funktion *mit Header*" (z.B. FC_TEMP) und "ein SPS-Programm *ohne Header*" in dem vermutlich mehrere Jahrzehnte alten Dokument gemeint ist?
> ...


Leider nein, ich habe ihm per E-Mail schon gefragt, aber keine Antwort bis jetzt bekommen.


----------

